# what species is this ?



## johnnwl (Aug 22, 2010)

just found this lil ET in my house.

wonder wat species he/she belongs to?


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 22, 2010)

Where do you live? I can't tell for sure with that pic. Definitely not chinese or european. But it does look like a male.


----------



## johnnwl (Aug 22, 2010)

this lil thing is a great flyer....and yes , he is a male,cause there are 8 segment under his belly.

i m from malaysia by the way..


----------



## johnnwl (Aug 22, 2010)

here is another clearer pic of it.


----------



## ismart (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like a male Statilia sp.


----------



## johnnwl (Aug 23, 2010)

is it a common species in malaysia if it is?

any extra care i need to take notice???

tomorrow i will post up his new home pic here....


----------



## ismart (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, it seems common in Malaysia. I have seen plenty of pics of these guys from people who either live there, or just go there to hunt mantids. I once owned _Statilia parva_ The marking on the inside of it's claws are a dead give away. They required no special care, if i recall correctly?


----------



## Anleoflippy (Aug 30, 2010)

They do not need any special care to be exact. These mantids that you have is _Statilia maculata_ and I have breed them. They may only be attracted to flying bugs like flies or damselfies. They could also eat some non flying insects like a Grasshopper nymph (Pull out one of the grasshopper's and the let the green fluid come out, one the mantis drinks the fluid it will start attackking the grasshopper and devour it) In my expirience, they would only eat twice a day, day and night. A large cage with sprayed water is highly reccomend as this little species needs efficient humidity and big space as it only hunts succesfully if it is hanging upside down.

I hope this helps you


----------

